# Foods that help with your anxiety/make it worse



## sikkacyanide (Apr 19, 2016)

Which foods do you find help with your anxiety? Which make it worse?

For me, I haven't found any that help yet (but am definately looking for suggestions) but coffee definately makes it worse. I refuse to stop drinking coffee though! :evil


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I luv coffee...5 cups a day


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yes, caffeine usually should be avoided as it magnifies/mimics the symptoms of an anxiety attack. 

As for foods you should eat, not only should you consume more fruits and veggies, but also try incorporating foods with probiotics in them. There have been a couple of studies showing that stuff like pickles, kimchi, sauerkraut, and yogurt can ease anxiety symptoms. I've started taking probiotic supplements daily and I've noticed that I don't get stomach aches and abdominal pains as much which have partially been a cause of my anxiety.


----------



## sosassy (Oct 29, 2014)

mmmmm coffee


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

High water content foods will help with your anxiety. Sugar will make it worse.


----------



## djr91485 (Apr 24, 2016)

Figs/Fig Newtons...I've found these help a lot with anxiety. For me it might be because my potassium is often on the low side and symptoms of low potassium include palpitations, increased blood pressure, muscle stiffness, and general anxiety. If you have fresh figs it's probably better because you won't overload on sugar but a few fig newtons can help. If you think low potassium could be a cause you can also try orange juice and bananas which also are high in potassium. If you start noticing a trend for these types of foods helping you might want to have your potassium levels checked. They do sell an OTC supplement called potassium gluconate but since there is a very narrow range of normal potassium it's much safer to get it through food or have your doctor treat it.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Try adding organic turmeric powder from your local health foods store on an avocado. The avocado is important because the fat allows the turmeric and it's active compound,curcumin, to reach the bloodstream and remain there better. If u don't like avocado just replace it with something fatty. I'm experimenting on myself and I notice that I have more energy and less self conscious stress.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

MasticatorOG said:


> Try adding organic turmeric* powder* from your local health foods store on an avocado. The avocado is important because the fat allows the turmeric and it's active compound,curcumin, to reach the bloodstream and remain there better. If u don't like avocado just replace it with something fatty. I'm experimenting on myself and I notice that I have more energy and less self conscious stress.


this. but I prefer the much natural one: turmeric juice!
so peel 2-3 pieces of *turmeric* root, cut them, then 1 piece of *ginger* root also peeled & cut. don't forget to add *BLACK PEPPER* to highly increase the absorption of the turmeric because without that so much would just become a waste, passing away the digestion system (so I've read)! oh right, and the water & ice cubes if you like.

blend them, and drink it without sugar - unless you've got RAW honey or sweet fruits or any natural sweetener! (..okay I'm just lazy to buy honey or fruits so for practical purpose I often make it just like that: simple & _bitter!_)

there you've got the recipe of one of the most powerful mind-body detox anti-inflammatory maybe cure-all concoction!! _mwahahahahahaaaa..!!!

__









_*drum roll please, transformation is coming..*

 _







_​


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Whole foods plant based diet. No meat, or dairy. Instead of coffee try cacao nibs, a highly nutritious food that contains caffine.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Sep 29, 2016)

I agree with you about. But I still drink it everyday. How can I change that habit? Chocolate, soda, energy drink are also make anxiety worse.
I recently hear about cottage cheese and start to use it. Potassium is an outstanding candidate in cottage cheese nutrition. It plays an important role in the neural activities of your brain and muscles . When you receive a regular supplement of potassium, the risk of brain stroke will be much lower. So cottage cheese can help anxiety.
Besides, cottage cheese also have other health benefits, and if you want to have more information, you can visit at http://https://wikihomenutrition.com/cottage-cheese-health-benefits/


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

Prince Adrian said:


> MasticatorOG said:
> 
> 
> > Try adding organic turmeric* powder* from your local health foods store on an avocado. The avocado is important because the fat allows the turmeric and it's active compound,curcumin, to reach the bloodstream and remain there better. If u don't like avocado just replace it with something fatty. I'm experimenting on myself and I notice that I have more energy and less self conscious stress.
> ...


What you and the poster above you wrote about turmeric is VERY interesting. Is this stuff really that powerful? I often wrote about it's powerful benefits, but I never tried it. I've been at the local organic food store today about buying turmeric/safron, but DAMN, this stuff is very expensive. I bought ginger instead to add to my daily lemon/honey juice, but I guess I have to try turmeric also now. Especially because I have a bad gut that has to get detoxed finally. Thanks for your informative posts!


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

So I drank turmeric with ginger and pepper like you guys recommended - I feel very good today. Energetic and calm. I can't say if it's really from the turmeric. I mean, our mind is one tricky ******* and it all could be some kinda placebo effect, but I think the tumeric did it's job.

I can can highly recommend you all to try it. Especially if your gut is intoxicated from years of eating bad food or smoking.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

foods that are bad for anxiety: sugar, grains (turn into sugar), caffeine, processed foods, energy drinks or any kind of gatorade drink

foods that are good for anxiety: any natural unaltered foods.. especially cashews, olive oil, coconut oil, avocado, wild caught salmon (omega 3), lemon, sometimes grain by itself can help build anxiety fighting neurotransmitters

lifesyle good for anxiety: getting sunlight (without sun tan lotion [blocks vitamin d and absorbs melanoma) go out when it isnt too hot and wear a hat, any useful form of exercise (gardening, building something, playing with a dog) avoiding toxins if possible (makeups, deodorants with aluminum, water with fluoride, chlorine, nonorganic soaps and shampoos)

vitamins for anxiety: if youre deficient in good cholesterol, vitamin d, vitamin c, magneisum, omega three, or you cant metabolize vitamin b12 anxiety can be prevalent
good cholesterol can be supplemented with krill or cod liver oil, vitamin d can be taken as vitamin d3 (only if youre deficient, and needs to be taken with vitamin k2 to prevent incorrect calcification) vitamin c can restore overworked adrenals, and methyllated folate can help you to metabolize b12.. also many people with depression or schizophrenia are deficient in niacin and other b vitamins so a b complex could help


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

nonhuman said:


> What you and the poster above you wrote about turmeric is VERY interesting. Is this stuff really that powerful? I often wrote about it's powerful benefits, but I never tried it. I've been at the local organic food store today about buying turmeric/safron, but DAMN, this stuff is very expensive. I bought ginger instead to add to my daily lemon/honey juice, but I guess I have to try turmeric also now. Especially because I have a bad gut that has to get detoxed finally. Thanks for your informative posts!


try growing it apparently its very simple and has a nice flower


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Chili or other spicy foods, after the burn comes the numb/sleepy phase

your muscles will relax and your blood pressure will drop, find somewhere cosy and just rest for a bit


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I love caffeine-free coffee sometimes. I really have to watch the caffeine it can cause anxiety if I drink too much of it. I very rarely, ever drink it anymore.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh coffee / caffeine, I find there is a dose response curve on caffeine. A small / moderate amount improves my mood (and motivation) drastically, which helps my anxiety (though not social), but if my mood is better I am less prone to other anxious thoughts. Too much and it raises anxiety. 

My main problem with it atm is it clearly makes my stomach problem worse.

Combined with ephedrine it is very potent for me re weight loss, but its also a whole new level of possibility to induce anxiety / negative side effects. Though ephedrine isn't really a food lol.

The only other thing diet wise that makes a difference is quantity of food in general. I feel better when I am able to restrict calories enough to lose weight (more control) and I feel worse if I am caught in a bingeing cycle. It probably isn't ideal that this is how I am w.r.t. food though 

It is mostly secondary effects for me with diet for anxiety though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I know I read somewhere ages ago that foods high in L-Tryptophan will supposedly help you relax. So I went through a phase of eating turkey and beetroot sandwiches. They didn't do anything obviously - with the sort of anxiety I had I would have to eat a truckload of the bloody things. 

So I just took a few Xanax instead.


----------



## kalicush (Jul 10, 2016)

Try organic dark chocolate. It contains high levels of antioxidants, minerals, and fiber as it comes from the cocoa plant. Also in some people it can cause the brain to release endorphins. 

Also is good salmon tuna flaxseeds pumpkin seeds which all contain lots of omega 3 fatty acids 

Celery is also good which gots lots of natural sodium.

All these help me alot when im feeling down depressed or nervous


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Anxiety and lack of energy making you go for stimulants is a symptom of adrenal fatigue and unstable blood sugar.

Torture foods that make me want to kill myself: wheat, corn, sugar, artificial everything, stimulants, drugs.

Healing foods: bone broth soup of vegetables (vitamin C to heal the adrenals and handle stress and stabilize blood sugar) and meat... with a raw salad (feeds gut bacteria, helps detox), raw nuts especially almonds and cashews (magnesium, fat and fiber means a slow and stable blood sugar)

I also have to take supplements because I was too damaged to heal fast enough with just food... and I don't eat much eggs, so I needed the vitamin B to heal the nerves and be able to burn energy.

Here's a recipe:
http://bananapoop.com/health/recipes/healing-soup.php

What coffee does is brutally kick your adrenals instead to allow them to slow down and conserve energy and the meager nutrients that they get... forcing your body to cannibalize its own tissues to find vitamin C and B... It's annoying to respect our own limit, I was a workaholic 100h a week then I couldn't move at all in bed for years... If you'd rather be high and go with a bang... when you'll cannibalize too much vitamin C from your heart, forcing it to endure adrenalin boosts while exhausted and malnourished... well, that's how people get heart attacks.

What causes alcoholism is the belief that the poison is the cure. But I guess that's basically medicine too.

Anxiety is from an adrenalin rush... coffee causes adrenalin rushes... So if you don't want to give up coffee... you'll keep the consequences too... I don't think that taking sedatives is a good idea... Food stays in your blood for 3 days... so you'll still be high on coffee when you'll need to sleep... and won't sleep as well... especially if you take stimulants instead of the nutrients needed to repair you during sleep...

But what do I know, I'm not an expensive rich specialist. I'm just some nut who listened to my own body.

I tried coffee too... I vomited so hard that it came out of my nose. I guess my body's message was pretty clear and hard to ignore.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know which foods help with my anxiety, but I do know that chocolate makes my anxiety worse. It also gets the endorphins laid.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I buy pure cacao, sugar will cause a fast high and then a rapid crash. Forcing the adrenals to use adrenalin to try to bring it up and that feels like anxiety. Because hypoglycemia is deadly. It's caused by too much sugar and lack of vitamin C and B... doctor saying to eat sugar to bring it up quick never had it themselves, otherwise they'd know that it causes a worse crash soon after.

The only good thing in chocolate is magnesium... it relaxes the muscles and is necessary for the gut to produce the serotonin that makes the brain happy.

Raw almonds and cashews have all the advantages without the inconvenient. And fresh fats are a stable fuel... It helps get rid of bog fat cells full of toxins and replace them with smaller fresh ones... so fresh fats (not toxic rancid fried ones) can make you lose weight~


----------



## featherpelt (Oct 21, 2016)

Teas of all kinds seem to help my anxiety. I don't know if it involves compounds found in the herbs I use, the familiar "ritual" of brewing and drinking the tea, the resulting hydration of drinking the tea, or any combination thereof, but a good cup of tea is sure to calm my nerves.

Overdoing it on caffeine is my bane. I go off the rails if I've had too much caffeine, which is why I'll only drink 2-4 cups tops of caffeinated tea a day, after that I switch to herbs that do not contain caffeine. More than 4oz of coffee at a time, and more than 8-10oz in a day, is too much if I'm in a sensitive mood. Black tea used to be a huge staple of mine, but I've found it's easier to get along with the lesser caffeine content found in green and white tea.

The herbs that seem to have helped me most when brewed are: green and white tea leaf, catnip, spearmint, peppermint, and lavender. Ginger seems to help too, but I find it too spicy to palate, and in weaker concentrations that are more pleasant it confers less of a benefit.

Outside of beverages I find that if I've failed to get in a healthy balance of whole foods in the day I'm up for a bad time the next day. In my experience I've found fruits, vegetables, beans, and whole grains help, while overly processed, oily, and carbohydrate-laden foods with overall poor nutritional content harm. The fresher the better and the better my mood, generally.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

I've never really been that keen on caffeine, if I drink coffee I often feel quite jittery afterwards. Things that are overly sweet and sickly also like drinks from Starbucks can make me feel nauseous, which can then trigger anxiety. I've never understood the fuss with all those fancy drinks from coffee shops, I tried a pumpkin spice latte recently and I felt quite sick after it, it was so sweet and artificial tasting.

My go to drink if I'm feeling anxious is a cup of chamomile tea. I also find fennel tea quite soothing, it's great to drink if you are suffering with a stomach ache, which I frequently get when I'm anxious.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I used to add cacao powder to my foods daily (like almond milk and yogurt) and that decreased my anxiety over time. If I remember correctly, I think it has to do with the magnesium present. I didn't know about this until much later.

Coffee definitely worsens my anxiety.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*cracking a coconut with clawhammer*

regular


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

A fancy mixed fruit bowl. It is served in a glass bowl, then I add Greek yoghurt, then scrunch up a digestive biscuit, but any will do- to give it a mouth-watering appearance. I usually have to go all over the house showing off my concoction.


----------

